
Ask HN: App for finding your cognitive siblings? - mjhirn
Hey HN,<p>I have this idea: An app that lets you find your &#x27;cognitive siblings&#x27; - people that share your viewpoints, interests, etc. based on (a subset of) your browsing history.<p>Would like to see if this is something worth building a prototype for.<p>Facebook, but for connecting with people that you haven&#x27;t met yet. Twitter, but finding also &#x27;non-famous&#x27; cognitive siblings.<p>The idea is a plugin, that records your browsing history and shows you people with similar histories that you can then connect with.<p>Do you think that would produce interesting sibling results? Why &#x2F; Why not? Has it been attempted before - why didn&#x27;t it work out? (Maybe leaving privacy issues aside here for now)
======
agitator
I think this is a pretty interesting idea.

Someone mentioned why not just follow subreddits. I noticed that subreddits
are often a collection of the extremes of a hobby or interest. I would say
that I'm a collection of interest that make up my unique personality, while
subreddits often have people that are really deep into a specific topic.

One thing to note about your idea, is I've used apps in the past that connect
you with people that you share interest with, but I often flake when it comes
to actually meeting with people in person... I wonder if this is a common
trend? I feel like I almost ended up using them as a self validation.... but
never followed through much with meeting people.

~~~
mjhirn
Hearing friends talking about flaking, I would say it is a very common theme.
I would also think, that you may not want to meet up with that person, because
either not in the same city, or because you may match with a lot of different
people which also may change over time.

I also thought of it more like a self-validation thing, a source of more
information, recommendations, etc. What you would get back may be an online
conversation or a feed of relevant websites.

------
snazz
I like the browsing history concept, because browsing and search history
really delves deep into who someone is, but you might get a more accurate
image of someone’s real-life self by using an interests questionnaire
alongside or in place of browsing history to better see the offline interests
someone has.

For instance, I really like cycling, but my programming-related Google
searches eclipse my cycling-related ones by a huge margin, so your
hypothetical algorithm would rank programming as a much greater interest than
cycling, even if I spend about equal amounts of time on each.

------
rboyd
Connecting with similar people would be good.

Getting relevant link recommendations would be great.

Similar ideas: delicious, prismatic, StumbleUpon.

Biggest issues are probably chicken-and-egg problem and privacy concerns.

------
arandr0x
The idea is to have a conversation with someone who's read as much of the same
things you have as possible? What do you learn from this?

~~~
mjhirn
Good question! Could see that a conversation with that person may go very
stale very quickly, but may have some other benefits?

\- Great reading recommendations

\- Great proof-of-competence like a 'badge' or 'degree' when hiring

~~~
omosubi
there's plenty to discuss whenever you've read something someone else has
read. just think about book clubs that get together and talk about books that
everyone has just read based on questions that they might have shared before
hand. you can always share your insights into the book, your opinions on the
content, connections to other things, etc. It's funny to me that people are
saying that conversations around these things would get stale.

My tip would be to have a group of friends, potentially online in a group chat
or in person, all read one or two _short_ pieces that you have selected so you
can discuss them, and then have another person select pieces, etc. I highly
doubt that you will find another person out in the ether that has read a lot
of the same stuff as you have at the level you want or expect.

------
ATLB1411
Why not just go on reddit and look for subreddits you are interested in, to
find these like minded people?

~~~
kazinator
Because you somehow have to ferret out the ones who recur on many of those
subreddits. "Oh look, bob123 is a regular on seven out of the nine subs! My
cognitive sibling"

------
natmaka
In any case such a tool may warn the user against its potential echo chamber
effect.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echo_chamber_%28media%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echo_chamber_%28media%29)

------
hluska
This would either be a very good or very bad dating site. I'd like to be
positive and say very good, but I've been online long enough to have
concerns...:)

------
kspy
Wonder if spotify will ever release something like this as a feature

